# serão (substantivo)



## reka39

Hello! If I say 'serão' without further context, what comes to your mind: 1) trabalho feito de noite or 2) festa noturna?
Please specify if you speak Portuguese Europeu or do Brasil.
Thank you!


----------



## Joca

1. trabalho feito à noite ou de madrugada
Português do Brasil


----------



## reka39

Joca said:


> 1. trabalho feito à noite ou de madrugada
> Português do Brasil



Thank you for your contribution! Is that free?


----------



## patriota

Chamamos as festas de _saraus_.


----------



## percivalpc

Para mim, opção 1 também.

Eu nem sabia que "serão" podia significar "sarau". Certamente é um "uso em desuso", pelo menos no Brasil.


----------



## Guigo

percivalpc said:


> Para mim, opção 1 também.
> 
> Eu nem sabia que "serão" podia significar "sarau". Certamente é um "uso em desuso", pelo menos no Brasil.



Graças a jornalistas músicos, como Chico Pinheiro e Luís Nassif, o termo _sarau_ vem sendo revivido.


----------



## percivalpc

haha Verdade. Mas eu quis dizer que "serão" é que está em desuso na acepção de "festinha noturna".

"Sarau" eu ouço direto desde pequeno da minha mãe hipponga.


----------



## diego-rj

Eu iria achar que a pessoa está conjugando o verbo _ser_ (foi isso que eu pensei quando li o título do tópico).


----------



## reka39

Ok, so at least in Brazil 'serão' is used to talk about 'overtime'. Let's hope that some Portugueses answer aswell. Thank you.


----------



## marta12

Olá reka!

Hoje em dia 'serão' tem, em Portugal, o mesmo significado do que no Brasil.
Há alguns (bastantes) anos atrás, usávamos 'serão' também com o significado de a) 'estar em casa e de nos deitarmos tarde' e também de b) 'estar numa reunião familiar até tarde'.
a) - esta noite vou fazer serão (deitar-me mais tarde)
b)- vou ter um serão familiar

Nunca ouvi 'serão' com o significado de 'festa', Tal como no Brasil, por cá, também dizíamos 'sarau'.


----------



## reka39

Joca said:


> 1. trabalho feito à noite ou de madrugada
> Português do Brasil




I realize that I haven't understood yet what you mean when you say  "serão". Is for example when a student has to study all the night  because of an imminent exam? thank you for your patience!


----------



## patriota

Como foi dito acima, o substantivo _serão _pode ser usado para falar de trabalhos noturnos. Um exemplo brasileiro:


			
				Notícias do Dia said:
			
		

> A ex-funcionária Sandra de Oliveira, também demitida em outubro do ano passado, contou que em alguns períodos de maior produção em 2012, *os empregados chegavam a fazer serão das 2h às 14h*.


Porém, está correta. Um estudante pode dizer, sim, que _fará serão_ para estudar ou completar algum trabalho escolar, como esta portuguesa:


			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> Vou ter de fazer serão esta noite, tenho de acabar o trabalho mesmo. Amanhã tenho que começar o estudo a sério.


E também que passará a noite fazendo outra atividade, como mostra esta outra portuguesa:


			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> Como tal eis a questão, dormir ou fazer serão de filmes?


Para esse último caso, são no Brasil comuns os nomes _corujão_ e _maratona_ (de filmes).


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> I realize that I haven't understood yet what you mean when you say  "serão". Is for example when a student has to study all the night  because of an imminent exam? thank you for your patience!



Pode ser, se não se prolongar muito para além da hora normal de se deitar. Pelo menos em Portugal, também se diz '_noitada_' (e, se não se deitar e for directamente para as aulas ou para o trabalho, coloquialmente uma _'directa_').
Como o Joca disse, _'serão_' é o trabalho feito à noite, depois do jantar e antes de ir dormir (como disse, o _'serão_' pode ocasionar atraso na hora de deitar se for necessário para acabar ou adiantar o trabalho, mas as pessoas costumam ir dormir após o _'serão_'). Repare que há uma semelhança óbvia com a palavra italiana '_sera_' (mesmo étimo latino).

P.S. Com as interrupções que sofreu a escrita desta resposta, acabei por duplicar o post do patriota.


----------



## patriota

_Noitada_ se usa bastante no Brasil com o sentido de passar a noite em festas/casas noturnas.

Aliás, lembrou-me da música _Extravagante _ do grupo português Uxu Kalhus:


> Chamaste-me extravagante
> Por eu ter uma noitada
> Eu sou um rapaz brilhante
> Recolho de madrugada


----------



## Alentugano

patriota said:


> _Noitada_ se usa bastante no Brasil com o sentido de passar a noite em festas/casas noturnas.
> 
> Aliás, lembrou-me da música _Extravagante _ do grupo português Uxu Kalhus:



Essa música/letra já foi usada por muitos artistas portugueses (entre eles, Uxu Kalhus ou Janitá Salomé, por ex.) pois, na realidade, ela é uma música antiga, que faz parte do cancioneiro tradicional da região do Baixo Alentejo, em Portugal.

*Chamaste-me extravagante
por eu ter uma noitada;
eu sou um rapaz brilhante,
recolho de madrugada.

**Recolho de madrugada,
mesmo agora neste instante.
Por eu ter uma noitada
chamaste-me extravagante.*


----------



## patriota

Alentugano, é mesmo um grupo que cria versões modernas a partir de letras tradicionais, mas não sabia que essa era outra delas.


----------



## reka39

Thank you for your help. I know understand it's a particular type of the English 'overtime', as it is made during the evening, night - only after one's regularly scheduled  time. At this point I have to ask how do you say 'overtime'.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thank you for your help. I know understand it's a particular type of the English 'overtime', as it is made during the evening, night - only after one's regularly scheduled  time. At this point I have to ask how do you say 'overtime'.



Horas extraordinárias, que tanto podem ser pagas cono não.


----------



## Guigo

reka39 said:


> Thank you for your help. I know understand it's a particular type of the English 'overtime', as it is made during the evening, night - only after one's regularly scheduled  time. At this point I have to ask how do you say 'overtime'.




Em competições esportivas: _prorrogação_. (Brasil)


----------



## xiskxisk

Trabalho nocturno.


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> Trabalho nocturno.



'_Overtime_', tal como a marta12 disse, equivale a '_horas extraordinárias/trabalho extraordinário_', uma vez que todas essas expressões descrevem o trabalho prestado para além do período normal de trabalho diário. O _'trabalho nocturno_' pode não corresponder a trabalho extraordinário. Pode haver '_trabalho extraordinário'_ prestado durante a noite, da mesma forma que há '_trabalho nocturno_' que corresponde ao período normal de trabalho diário e que, portanto, não é trabalho extraordinário. Por ser prestado durante a noite, o trabalho nocturno tem um acréscimo de remuneração, que, contudo, não é o mesmo das horas extraordinárias.
Se se referir às competições desportivas, em Portugal diz-se _'prolongamento_'.


----------



## reka39

Thank you for your help. So, "serão" is a particular type of "horas extraordinárias", right?


----------



## xiskxisk

Using my own words I define serão as: staying awake all night long doing something.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thank you for your help. So, "serão" is a particular type of "horas extraordinárias", right?



Não necessariamente, porque _'horas extraordinárias_' só faz quem tem horário de trabalho fixo. '_Serão'_ qualquer pessoa pode fazer, se tiver um trabalho para acabar. Em boa verdade, são termos que respeitam fundamentalmente a épocas e realidades distintas. A expansão do trabalho assalariado e especialmente a sua regulamentação legal criou o conceito de '_horas extraordinárias_'. No século XIX e até meados do XX ninguém falaria de tal coisa ou sabia o que era. O alfaiate, a modista, o advogado, quem quer que tivesse um trabalho para acabar ou preparar, fariam_ serão'. _Nessa época o conceito de horário de trabalho não existia. O tempo de trabalho era o que fosse necessário para terminar a tarefa em mãos. '_Serão_' ainda se usa, mas cada vez menos. O trabalhador por conta de outrem que faz mais horas do que aquelas que habitualmente lhe caberiam ainda pode dizer que '_faz serão_', mas o mais provável é que diga que faz _'horas extraordinárias_'. As realidades são outras,


----------

